# Got a Call from Atlanta Golden Rescue



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow, that's great!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hope everything works out for you. fingers crossed


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Congratulations, this seems to be the lucky month. I am getting Sally Ann (need to change that name) and you are inline for Capt Morgan or another beautiful baby. We are such lucky families.Keeping :crossfing that you are as fortunate as we are.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations. I am so happy for you. Can't wait to hear more about your new addition.


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

daisy said:


> Wow...very organized and thorough!!
> 
> Since they can't do a home visit I had to send in several pics of the house etc...Copper modeled where he plays, sleeps and even where he goes potty! I gave them Cops groomers name & number in addition to the vet since the groomer sees him several times a month.
> 
> ...


This is the rescue i work for. I am the dog placement person for Munter and Pudding. Capt Morgan is a beauty. Will you be coming to adoption day Saturday??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great. I hope that it works out for you. He is a really cute guy and hopefully he is still available. But if not I know that you will be able to find one thru great.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

cham said:


> Congratulations, this seems to be the lucky month. I am getting Sally Ann (need to change that name) and you are inline for Capt Morgan or another beautiful baby. We are such lucky families.Keeping :crossfing that you are as fortunate as we are.


 
I think that the dogs are the lucky ones. 
I am always happy when people go through legitimate rescues as I believe that the best interests of the dog are being fully considered, and to assure that it will be a forever home.
I kinda like the name Sally Ann...


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey GotGoldens! I was very impressed to say the least! 

Not sure on Saturday - I'm a photographer in my "spare" time and have several appointments book on Saturday already. If it works out and we're able to travel during the week to get him then hubs and I said we'd take a day off work to do that...

If not, then I know he's still with an awesome family and I have that peace of mind! We'll just be patient...there's one out there for us...gotta let it happen


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Good Luck!!! Fingers and paws are crossed!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep up posted, I sure hope it all works out!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

How exciting good luck


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

good luck! paws crossed for you!


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Welp...............we're on our way Wednesday night!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

wooooohoooo!!! COngrats!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

sooo glad this worked out for you!!! Copper (and Spike!) will be sooo happy


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

> I kinda like the name Sally Ann...


:hijackedroblem is I have a cousin with the exact same name, either Sally wouldn't care, but I don't feel like listening to the others. 

We will now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My "Captain" Morgan is very excited she will have a Cyber-twin!!! Wonderful news!!Whoo Hoo:wavey:


----------

